# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  help please

## Australia

hello everyone,

I am going overseas for 4 weeks starting 01/10/09 to 31/10/09. my son will be 2 years old on 24/10/2009. does anyone know if i will be paying child fees which is 70% of the price of the ticket or the infant fee which is 10%.... 


thank you guys

----------

